# Tapatalk now free on Android



## OllieNZ (31 Oct 2013)

Went to buy tapatalk today and found its now free


----------



## Alastair (31 Oct 2013)

I think its because 4 is out now


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Oct 2013)

I like 4 its well swish 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Oct 2013)

iPhone ones are normal and pro edition.


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Oct 2013)

I think the pro edition is only availible for android tablets.


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Oct 2013)

Nope its on phones too

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Oct 2013)

It may be down to your os version then. Mine's on the 2.x and the pro version doesn't show up on the play store for me. I'll try my tablet later which is on 4.x and see if thats the issue.


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Oct 2013)

That's a shame. I can see it being pretty laggy on gingerbread though. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Oct 2013)

In fact just trying it out on my old galaxy tab running 4.2.2 (not official) it is pretty laggy

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OllieNZ (1 Nov 2013)

Its a bloomin battery hog though compared to other social apps I have.


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> Its a bloomin battery hog though compared to other social apps I have.


Agreed ollie. I updated Tapatalk last night from the old style and ive been on today for just over an hour. Batteries got 53 percent left


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

Try turning it to dark mode. The whit background will drain your battery 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Agreed ollie. I updated Tapatalk last night from the old style and ive been on today for just over an hour. Batteries got 53 percent left


It seems to use alot in the background. I found force closing it after use using the clear ram function in the task manager helps.


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

I like that it checks for notifications all the time  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

It doesnt let me edit posts though

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

They seem to have taken that out in the last update. Oh no just found it. Highlight post and top right is a pen. Click that

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

It does allow you to highlight your post and an option comes up to moderate but it doesn't do anything  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

Test and then edit

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

Are we talking about the same version? I'm on 4 now im editing with old version... hmmmm

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

The forum gives you 15 miutes max to edit


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

Well there you go

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

Im just using which ever the updated Tapatalk is but definitely no edit option


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)




----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

Weird I had no issue editing my last post.
Or this one


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

I have a pen?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

When you highlight a post does it not bring up a tool bar? You only need to tap not press an hold.


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> Weird I had no issue editing my last post.
> Or this one



I know you have so many minutes to edit your post but if its a thread youve started you can edit anytime I think. 
Ali thats strange then. I might uninstall and reinstall see if it helps. If not ill just go back to using the mobile browser for editing


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

Mine looks different to both of yours


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

Are you on version 4.2.2?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

Im on 4.2.2 yes and we both have the s4 dont we ali?


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> Mine looks different to both of yours



Yours look similar to this?





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Are you on version 4.2.2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yup but on android 2.x.x I really need to try it on my tablet and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Yours look similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I used to have. Shouldn't have updated


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Yours look similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

Its strange that your not able to moderate your posts. I know at one point they disabled it but i think that was by mistake..... it worked fine during the beta test then the first update to the final release was a back step.... now it seems OK for me at least

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> Thats the one



That would be tapatalk 2 a much more stable release it would seem 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

Well ive managed to find tapatalk classic on their forum so going to see if I can install that if I have no luck

Edited: got the old tapatalk back


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Nov 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> That would be tapatalk 2 a much more stable release it would seem
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Random. I only downloaded it the day I posted this thread. The playstore states v4.2.2


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

That is very strange. It could be pointing you to an old apk if tt4 is not supported by gingerbread 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Im on 4.2.2 yes and we both have the s4 dont we ali?


Yes mate s4 and latest tapatalk. This doesn't add up....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Yes mate s4 and latest tapatalk. This doesn't add up....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Ive sent an email off with some screen shots to see if they can help at all as I do prefer the new layout

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Nov 2013)

Guys might not have anything to do with Tapatalk, you can only edit your post up to 15 minutes from posting, after that it locks and you can no longer edit it, unless its a thread you started, which then you can only edit the first post, so that you can change titles, etc....


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Nov 2013)

Hi Paulo it does seem to be a tapatalk issue in Alastairs case. A few pages back you can see he is attempting to edit a post made 33 seconds ago and the option is not there. I have posted a screenshot right after and I have the edit option... it is strange but hopefully we can figure it out

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (3 Nov 2013)

Same issue here...


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2013)

They never got back to me so ive reverted back to the classic tapatalk for now

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Nov 2013)

Boo that's not cool. The new UI is really smooth its a shame it playing g up for you!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (9 Nov 2013)

Just noticed I'm a tapatalk VIP ...? What's that all about 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (9 Nov 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Just noticed I'm a tapatalk VIP ...? What's that all about
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk



Means you are a gullable so n so and paid for it 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Nov 2013)

As did I but I'm happy to support development of an app I use on a daily basis. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

